# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  [Help] Cách đấu noise filter

## trucnguyen

Xin chào cả nhà, em định gắn thêm cho cái tủ điện của em cái lọc nhiễu. Đi chợ thì tìm được 2 cái lọc nhiễu sau: 
 TOKIN  VC-210FA (dòng 10 A) và TOKIN RG-208F2 (dòng 8 A)
Tra datasheet thì được thông tin như sau:



Xin các bác tư vấn giúp : 
1/ Theo hình đính kèm thì với lọc VC-210FA thì chân 3-4 là ngõ vào;  chân 1-2 là ngõ ra ?
2/ Còn cái RG-208F2 thì không biết mắc như thế nào cho đúng vì cái datasheet nó không có ghi chú đầu vào ra như cái VC-210FA .
3/ Theo đồ thị trong datasheet thì cái RG-208F2 lọc nhiễu tần thấp tốt còn cái VC-210FA lại lọc nhiễu tần cao tốt. Nếu em đấu 2 cái nối tiếp với nhau để dãy lọc nhiễu hiệu quả hơn thì có được không , nếu được thì điện áp đầu vào nên vào cái nào trước. (Em định cho vào cái lọc nhiễu tần cao tốt trước  (VC-210FA) rồi mới vào cái lọc nhiễu tần thấp tốt sau).

Xin cảm ơn.

----------


## solero

1,2: Theo cách máy móc đầu In là bên 2 chân. Bên 3 chân (có chân GND) là Đầu Out. 
3: cụ nên lắp con dòng lớn trước, con dòng bé sau. Theo em là lọc càng nhiều càng tốt.

----------

loccd, trucnguyen

----------


## maxx.side

Thực ra phần lớn là lọc sóng hài từ biến tần sóng cao tần (hamonic wave) nên tốt nhất là phải có nối đất ở chân GND của Filter, thực tế thì ít có điều kiện thi công nối đất theo tiêu chuẩn. Mình nghĩ nối nhiều filter cũng không phát huy hết tác dụng

----------

trucnguyen

----------


## solero

Filter mà ko nối đất thì nói làm gi? Khi đó có lắp noise filter cũng vô dụng. Đất thì cũng phải đất chuẩn chứ đinh đóng vào nền cũng chả ăn thua mấy.

----------

loccd, trucnguyen

----------

